# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Woodworking designs by Clayton Boyer, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Website - lisaboyer.com

youtube.com/quilty1987

----------


## Airicist

These gears really work?

Uploaded on Jul 1, 2010




> Clayton Boyer demonstrates a variety of square, oval, pentagonal, organic and other unbelievably-shaped gears--and they really work!

----------


## Airicist

Robot Lab by Clayton Boyer

Published on Nov 6, 2015

----------

